# Two year old male



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

Would love a critique on this guy. Thinking about trying AKC with him until I can get him titled to continue in the SV ring.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very masculine male that is a bit too "heavy" for my tastes (not in weight but in an athletic sense). High withers, OK topline, slightly steep croup that could be longer. Very good angulation in front with a good length of upper arm. Very good angulation behind. Excellent bone, very good color. He could have a bit tighter feet. Although his type is not what I look for, I do find him pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Very masculine, I agree a bit too "heavy" for me. I would also like a slightly longer dog. I do not care for his backline. That rise over the loin is unappealing to me. Good angulation in front, good angulation behind, though the way it is contracted is not my preference.

I find his feet to be fine. I don't like "cat feet" on a GSD. His pasterns could perhaps be a bit stronger, but he's standing "out" on one foot, which can make it worse.

Nothing wrong with trying AKC, but it is only fair to warn you they will not like his topline, so his front action needs to be REALLY nice (opening from the shoulder, not moving from the elbow) if you expect to do anything with him.

BTW, I don't know how familiar you are with AKC exhibition, but do NOT kneel in the AKC ring with this dog...you'll make him look too big (which is what is happening here).


----------



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you both for the critiques! I'm only familiar with the SV ring, so thank you for the tip. I'm a smaller person so I'm sure that doesn't help with his appearance of being too big. I may give it a go and see what happens. Or my time may be better suited to training for OB. We'll see I guess. Thanks again!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

anawd, what state are you in?


----------



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in Missouri


----------

